# .223/5.56 bullet question



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

All you reloaders out there what are you using in the 60-75 grain range for .223/5.56? I think my barrel is a 1-9 twist rate. I would prefer to use a heavier grain bullet than the standard 55 grain. Primarily looking at either FMJ or HP but would consider a tipped bullet. Looking to see what your gun likes the best as far as accuracy goes. Not looking to hit something half a mile a way, just looking for something out to about 300 yards max. Going to be picking up some brass tomorrow and my dies come in tomorrow as well. Now it's time for bullets and powder.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh you are going to LOVE those new Sierra 65gr GameKing boat tails... They shoot .40" out of my Stag 6L AR15. I stuff them on top of Varget powder (dont remember the amount, will have to consult my notes when I get home).


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you use just standard primers or the heavy duty primers?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CCI Mag primer, No. 450


-DallanC


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/

read up on twist , i think the 62-65 would be the most i would do with a 1-9 twist , but you may find some happiness up to the 70's

i think the 1-7 twist is optimal for the 69 + weight bullet


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I just looked at the barrel again and it's actually a 1:8 twist rate. Had to put on a stronger pair of glasses to see it clearly. Dam eyes....how does this affect the larger bullets from my AR?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wont. My stag is a 1/8 twist & shoots them at .4"


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Wont. My stag is a 1/8 twist & shoots them at .4"
> 
> -DallanC


How long is your barrel? I think mine is 16"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

22" super varminter, lefty version 

This isnt mine, but its exactly as mine looks.










-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you don't mind could you share the load data. I will try those as my first pass with that bullet and adjust depending on my grouping.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If you hop on Midwayusa they have a bunch of factory second bullets on sale... the 75 gr BTHP is what I would look at running. Anyways, take a look and see what fits your fancy!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> If you hop on Midwayusa they have a bunch of factory second bullets on sale... the 75 gr BTHP is what I would look at running. Anyways, take a look and see what fits your fancy!


I've often thought about seconds but never pulled the trigger on getting any. Are they blems or what constitutes a "second". Probably not too bad for plinking I suppose


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> I've often thought about seconds but never pulled the trigger on getting any. Are they blems or what constitutes a "second". Probably not too bad for plinking I suppose


Some of the reviews seem to indicate that they are hit or miss as far as the quality goes. Most were griping about the polymer tips, but then others rave about them. I'm pretty sure they are "blems". I've had excellent results with nosler factory seconds sold through shootersproshop.com In fact, if it wasn't for being labeled as "seconds" I'd have never known the difference.

I bought a box of the Hornady .284 180 gr ELD M (factory seconds) from midway just to check them out - they looked perfect! No discoloration, no obvious tip deformation. Ended up buying three more boxes because they were $13/100.

Shootersproshop.com also sells nosler overruns as well (meaning not "seconds")


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

shooter pro shop , if you wait long enough what you need will pop up , dont hesitate to get twice as much as you need as sometimes they take along time to show back up , dont want to end up with a stellar load and have to buy em at retail to fill the cases ;-) 

on check out it , tells you actual stock, which helps with that decision


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

ss109 62 grain x500 trending less than 30.00 plus freight

http://www.gunbroker.com/item/658779543


----------

